# Females "argueing"?



## Bunnybonkers (Sep 13, 2010)

I have two female mice who 99 percent of the time get along fine. Sometimes however i hear some squeaking and one seems to chase the other which i think is in an aggressive way. I'm assuming this is some sort of hierarchial behaviour taking place but just wanted to make sure they will stil be ok together


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol, the first thing to check is that they are in fact both female.

Females do squabble from time to time, I even have females that pretend to be males and act out the mating practice :shock: It's all mostly harmless as long as everyone is allowed to eat and drink and share the warm nest. If you ever see blood or a decline in the meek mouses condition I would think about removing the bad one into her own compartment for a while.


----------



## kim1982 (Dec 9, 2010)

hi , i also have this problem with one of my does. i introduced 2 new does into my current 3 does last night, the 2 new does have been chased around the tank and jumped on since,all i hear from my 2 new ones is sqeeks . i did notice though that they were all sleeping in the same place when i got up early this morning and i have seen them eating etc . ill keep my eye on the bully


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

my does fight from time to time, over food toys etc but its never serious.
beth is right, first thing would be to check if they are both female and f there is ever blood seperate them,


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a sign of dominance. My does fight very little, but I do hear some sqeeks sometimes. When they sleep together the worst is over, but the can fight some more over yummie food and toys.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

my does dont even squeek lol all they do is kinda blow air (pfhh) type noises and one does a very lite squeeking more like a small sneeze lol so my doe tank is pretty quite


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the little squeeking noise the buck makes to the Doe, when you put any kind of food in the breeding tank as if to say here is dinner lol


----------

